# cigar.com and cigars international ?



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Still trying to utilize the search engine here, but seem to have a hard time finding what I search for. With that being said, sorry if this has been brought up before....

Does anyone else find it weird that these two online dist. are actually the same company? Two names, two websites, two mags.... Same customer numbers !

I just got a cigar.com mag in the mail yesterday and while looking and comparing, I realized they have the same address and I have the same customer number. I wondered how they knew me cause I've never ordered anything from them. I think CI has better samplers though... 

Just find it weird hwell:


----------



## Jy001 (Oct 16, 2010)

I believe i read that they are separate companies using the same warehouse.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I read that somewhere too, but it still doesn't answer why I have the same customer #....


----------



## Babaki (Mar 17, 2011)

the websites look identical, however i can never find singles on CI, only on cigar.com.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

They may be legally distinct, but the same company.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

E Dogg said:


> ...Does anyone else find it weird that these two online dist. are actually the same company? Two names, two websites, two mags.... Same customer numbers !...


Many companies use multiple sites. There's another popular cigar retailer that has 3 different sites, each set up to appeal to different kinds of people.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

bazookajoe said:


> Many companies use multiple sites. There's another popular cigar retailer that has 3 different sites, each set up to appeal to different kinds of people.


then cigar.com must've been set up to appeal to people who want to spend way too much for their cigars.

if CI and cigar.com share the same warehouse, then they must also share and automated inventory system....that's why their product code #'s are identical.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> then cigar.com must've been set up to appeal to people who want to spend way too much for their cigars...


Or want to buy cigars like Opus, Anejos, Tat Blacks etc. that aren't available on CI...


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Cbid falls in with cigars international as well. That makes 3!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

So it's basically all just marketing. A way to get the most money/sales.... If all the cigars were available on one site, they probably wouldn't have as many sales???


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

As long as they have what I want at a fair price and good customer service....I really don't care.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

E Dogg said:


> So it's basically all just marketing. A way to get the most money/sales.... If all the cigars were available on one site, they probably wouldn't have as many sales???


Yup.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

quincy627 said:


> As long as they have what I want at a fair price and good customer service....I really don't care.


Very true Keith...


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> I read that somewhere too, but it still doesn't answer why I have the same customer #....


I noticed they were "one" operation a while ago. Like you said, the address pretty much tells you this. Their web sites are set up very much alike down to the finest details. Inventory and prices are pretty much the same as well. I ordered from a Pharmaceutical Company that had the same set up, only they had 5 different named sites with same base Co. Cigar Bid is their 3rd wheel. Who knows why. Maybe something to do with taxes, profits, business volume or inventory offered up for sales or specials. The reason may be prices. One set up to make the other look better. No big deal as it is very simple to set up a web site with no reason necessary. Never ordered from the Cigar.com wing. Just got the catalogs.


----------



## HectorL (Oct 20, 2010)

Ive never shopped CI's other sites but I check 'em out from time to time...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> Does anyone else find it weird that these two online dist. are actually the same company? Two names, two websites, two mags.... Same customer numbers !
> 
> I just got a cigar.com mag in the mail yesterday and while looking and comparing, I realized they have the same address and I have the same customer number. I wondered how they knew me cause I've never ordered anything from them. I think CI has better samplers though...
> 
> Just find it weird


To my way of thinking it is about web search engines & hits on their sites. We run three differing webshops & they cater to 2 different markets. Two attract retail & the other draws trade customers. Same as any print advertising is sent out to attract differing markets. Web marketing as it should be used. I hope this helps.


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> To my way of thinking it is about web search engines & hits on their sites. We run three differing webshops & they cater to 2 different markets. Two attract retail & the other draws trade customers. Same as any print advertising is sent out to attract differing markets. Web marketing as it should be used. I hope this helps.


That's how I've always looked at it.

They are different brands.

Lots of companies use different brands for different audiences.

The product may be 80% the same - and that's what gives them a competitive volume advantage in the larger inventory/distribution system - but the 20% difference allows them to go after more of the potential market.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Babaki said:


> the websites look identical, however i can never find singles on CI, only on cigar.com.


also one sells 5ers and ones does not. Cant remember which.


----------

